# parts values??



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

have come into a situation where i may be able to trade some labor for pontiac parts as a customer is moving and does not want to haul the stuff to his new house was just wondering what these parts may be worth. I am going to look at them tomorrow and will take some pictures.

75' 455 short block .030 over with forged TRW pistons stock crank and rods
block is XN 500813
1-set #11 heads complete 
1- set of 670 heads complete
68' 400 gto motor complete all stock complete carb to pan w/all brackets pulleys, pumps and PS box, w/#13 heads and factory chrome valve covers
block #9790071
1-455 crank never ground
2- additional quadrajet carbs
1- holley intake manifold


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

1 MILLLION DOLLARS!!
Sounds like some really good stuff. Wait til he is ready to go, then give him an offer at the last moment, unless he has another buyer, then don't lose the deal.
11 heads are 350 heads, 670 are 67 GTO heads.
Cheap as you can get the deal without losing it.. Good luck!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

he is willing to do trade off on labor to build a deck at his new house (2-3 days work) gonna go take a look in the morning he sent pictures everything is stored in his shop on stands.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

All the luck. :shutme

Now you're gonna have to buy more cars for those motors.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I love to barter! Just got 10 grands worth of landscaping done for fixing up the guys `67 Camaro. He's never herd it run in 42 years and it's spent the last 25 years in a field. Took me two weeks to put floors in it, make it run, new gas tank and lines, new front disk conversion,new back brakes, make everything work like the lights and blinkers. 
Then after that I bartered a whole yards worth of shrubs/flowers/plants with a green house for putting in a throw out bearing in an older chevy truck.
I say GO FOR IT!!
...and then I'll take the 400 motor just for talking you into it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Inst, I would say in today's whacked economy, around $1500 or more. Could be less. 670 heads are '67 GTO and 428 heads, great heads, but need special pistons or race gas, as they are THE most prone to ping "late" head. They are not really rare. But, sellable. As is all the stuff, or workable for you, too. Feel it out with the guy and go for it if you can. It'll work out....nobody who has to relocate wants to move a lot of IRON.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

done deal, he needs new deck, vinyl fence and some repairs to the roof for sale of his house, working off parts at 1200 (2 days) value out of my labor he will supply all materials. Win, win, he don't have to move the stuff and i will even make some profit out of the extra work. He also has a 70' 455 HO complete and a 69 firebird vert in great shape....HMMMMMMM....lol. I will list in "for sale" when i sort things out.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a sweet deal to me .....I know contractors who have done labor and then gotten stiffed by the customer! You will get a pile of cool stuff for your work!:cheers Did your parts arrive yet??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Eric....gorgeous thanks a bunch, those are originals? wow!!! will post to your paypal this week.

68' complete block with #13 heads appears to be all #'s matching from carb to pan and we pulled the covers and everything looks clean as a whistle...the guy he got it from was going through a bitter divorce and and did not want the wife to get the GTO so he cut the whole front frame off and dropped it at the customers house. Anyone need front suspension from 68'? drum brakes, frame rails, bumper mounts and two rally wheels, he is just going to scrap it if i don't want it and i would have no use or space unless someone was interested.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If I had the storage space and didn't live so far away......68 is a nice car...Brian, Yes I think they are originals, I have a pile of about 15-20 in my attic..........glad you like them. no rush on the P'pal...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, I am always interested in big valve 72cc or smaller chamber heads. So if you want to move them, we can work something out. Also wouldnt mind a 68 vintage 400, unless someone else you know needs a 400.


----------



## revup47 (May 2, 2010)

hey how much for the 68 gto 400 chuck


----------

